# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Travel insurance

## ~SHEBA~

Any suggestions for affordable travel insurance and do you think its needed? 

Thank you in advance

----------


## two4today

Travel Guard and yes, would not risk traveling without it.

----------


## ~SHEBA~

Thank you

----------


## Aud-A-Sea

I would not and will not travel without.  We just returned from a 5-day last minute trip and even bought insurance for that trip.  I highly recommend www.squaremouth.com (I know stupid name.  Great site).  Definitely purchase a policy that has medical evacuation/repatriation coverage.

We purchase it every trip and it runs approximately $115 - 150.00 (depending on total trip cost and we are 48yrs & 60 yrs).  The peace of mind is worth it.

While traveling a couple years ago, our son-in-law unexpectedly passed away with our daughter expecting their 1st child in 6 weeks.  We landed that day and received the call that evening.  Emotionally we were already suffering a burden, however, with trip insurance we did not have to worry about the cost of last minute flight costs as the airfare was fully covered and we received a refund of our unused remaining days at the resort.

If anything should happen health wise you are covered and heaven forbid one should pass you will pay thousands and thousands of dollars to be taken to a US hospital or your remains flown back.

It's not a happy subject, but anything can happen at any moment.

----------


## NikkiV

I agree with Aud-A-Sea and probably because I learned the hard way.  Last minute trip, first night simply stepped off the curb into a pothole & tumbled into the street, I was hospitalized in Mexico & refused surgery there, fortunately the airlines accommodated me & I flew home for it, but had to give the hospital my credit card for all the services they performed (thousands).  At home it took many phone calls with my stateside insurance company, and eventually got reimbursed for some of the costs there. BTW, that simple tumble, I wasn't expected to ever walk again, but after a year of lots of hard therapy I am happy to say it's almost as good as before. In any case you can imagine the cost of all that. Now I always get travel insurance & the last few times have used Squaremouth also.

Which reminds me to get some for my October trip!

----------


## NikkiV

Just went to Squaremouth & purchased insurance for my 12 day trip, $36. After putting in some basic info, you get numerous quotes. Since I am going in October, I wanted to be sure I hurricane/inclement weather coverage.  I ended up getting a policy thru Travell Guard (which I've used before) and the $36 is for 100% cost for trip cancellation, $50k primary emergency medical, $1 mil for medical evacuation & repatriation, travel & baggage delay, & $50k life insurance.  All worth peace of mind.

----------


## Mr. Twister

I wished I had it last year when I had to cancel my trip 5 hours before the flight due to a medical emergency.

----------


## Blake

http://www.smartmoney.com/spend/fami...surance-20151/

I'd say it depends on a lot of factors.

I agree with the above article that for the "most part" you really don't need travels insurance.

I've never been a big fan of for profit insurance companies because it's in their best interest NOT to pay out when you actually need the money.

To me, the cost of insurance is just another way for another company to make money off of my traveling. The reality is that while everyone might know someone that got injured, had to use the insurance due to illness/death, the odds of your trip being cancelled are pretty astronomical. 

If you want the same odds you might as well spend that money on lottery tickets in my opinion but again, it all depends on a lot of factors.

----------


## pwj155

nikkiv- thats a great deal! i never travel without it and i think the most important part is the medi-vac.

----------


## Craig123

I personally don't worry about trip cancellation insurance because of the relatively small loss severity. Insurance is something I buy when the potential loss is severe. That includes serious illness or injury when away from home. However, you need to be VERY careful to answer all application questions truthfully and to fully disclose all material facts. Failing that, the contract is void and you'll be stuck with a potentially large bill. 

Be very very very careful in the application process. Even a change in the amount of medication will often create an "unstable pre-existing condition" that will exclude coverage for the condition being treated.

----------


## NikkiV

> nikkiv- thats a great deal! i never travel without it and i think the most important part is the medi-vac.


PWJ - living in Florida & traveling to Mex & the Caribbean a lot, having insurance for Hurricane/inclement weather has helped me a several times, never had a problem getting refunds. So I guess according to Blake, I've beaten the lottery odds numerous times by having insurance  :Smile: , if only I had had it when I got hurt.

----------


## Homebrewer

> I personally don't worry about trip cancellation insurance because of the relatively small loss severity. Insurance is something I buy when the potential loss is severe. That includes serious illness or injury when away from home. However, you need to be VERY careful to answer all application questions truthfully and to fully disclose all material facts. Failing that, the contract is void and you'll be stuck with a potentially large bill. 
> 
> Be very very very careful in the application process. Even a change in the amount of medication will often create an "unstable pre-existing condition" that will exclude coverage for the condition being treated.


I've never had to answer any medical questions when buying trip insurance (which includes medical coverage and emergency evac etc.)

----------


## plongdin

I would not be without trip insurance.   I go to insuremytrip.com to compare features and select the best package for my needs.  The approx 150 bucks buys me a great deal of peace of mind :Smile:

----------


## Craig123

> I've never had to answer any medical questions when buying trip insurance (which includes medical coverage and emergency evac etc.)


Check the policy wording related to pre-existing conditions. Although the company may not have asked any questions related to pre-existing conditions, there are almost certainly exclusions and or limitations relating to them. Make sure you clearly understand the exclusions and limitations of the policy. At least you'll know where you stand before a large loss occurs.

----------


## Jamerican1

Speaking as an adjuster for the evil empire known as Insurance (currently Commercial Specialty, with 10+ years of Auto and BI adjusting) do double check your existing policies, you might be surprised to find that Foreign Voluntary Compensation coverage (which almost always includes repatriation) is included in many health insurance policies and 9 times out of 10 the cc you used to purchase your airline tickets/and or hotel has automatic trip insurance included. 

This is not to say that all carriers provide the same coverage, but it is worth checking out before buying a separate policy, it's kind of like renting a car, you don't need to buy that extra insurance... ever...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Craig123

> it's kind of like renting a car, you don't need to buy that extra insurance... ever...


I can only speak from the Canadian insurance perspective. When you consider the territorial limits of most Canadian auto insurance being within Canada and the United States,ther is NO coverage in other jurasdictions including Jamaica. Although the rental company insurance may be questionable and full of loop holes, don't think your existing insurance covers you while in Jamaica. That may be true of some insurance but it's certainly not the norm for Canadian policies.

Always check with your insurer or insurance broker for details on out of country coverage.

----------


## Melody

I do have international health benefits through work, and my credit card covers baggage loss/delay and a few small items, but I am not covered for cancellation/interruption or hurricane/weather. B/c I'm travelling the end of Nov., I purchased cancellation/interruption and an ad-on for hurricane. This insurance "throws in" some additional medical, baggage etc.

It cost me $66, it sounds like there's some cheaper options available....US residents or maybe different trip particulars. My trip is not expensive - $1400. The trip cost plays a big factor (of course) in the case of cancellation. Perhaps mine was more expensive due to it being in Nov. as well.

----------


## Jamerican1

> I can only speak from the Canadian insurance perspective. When you consider the territorial limits of most Canadian auto insurance being within Canada and the United States,ther is NO coverage in other jurasdictions including Jamaica. Although the rental company insurance may be questionable and full of loop holes, don't think your existing insurance covers you while in Jamaica. That may be true of some insurance but it's certainly not the norm for Canadian policies.
> 
> Always check with your insurer or insurance broker for details on out of country coverage.




Sorry, I should have clarified that comment.. I was referring to renting a vehicle within the US. Just using it as an example to check your existing insurance policies as you may not need a seperate policy to have the coverage you desire. (Health, etc..)

----------


## Craig123

> check your existing insurance policies as you may not need a seperate policy to have the coverage you desire. (Health, etc..)


That's very true and good advice. Even when coverage exists, take the time to understand the limitations and exclusions. If your not sure, always check with your broker or insurance provider. Many people discover gaps in coverage after a severe loss has occured. It's best to know beforehand.

----------


## Jamerican1

Exactly!! and I promise we are not all evil!!  :Wink:  I try to help my insureds when I can! Insurance sucks, and is just flat out confusing to most!!

----------


## Beebeluv

Everyone hiss and poke at the insurance guy...lol jk but yeah, get insurance, READ IT ALL, and have fun! simple

----------


## Captain Oil

Medical Evacuation coverage is all we need .............. this March it was $49 per person if bought within a few days of booking airfare ................  just list the cost of airfare when buying the insurance and it will be very cheap ............ we do not pay for our rooms till we arrive on The Rock so not worried about covering that expense ................. there are the other usual coverage such as lost luggage, delayed flights etc etc included...........

----------


## Craig123

> Medical Evacuation coverage is all we need.


Glad you can see the future.  :Smile:  Can you tell me wht the next lotto numers will be? In all seriousness and with due respect, your statement assumes the illness or health condition giving rise to a claim will not render you too unstable to be evacuated. You should give that some thought and realize the risk and potential severe loss. It's a personal choice so if the risk is OK with you then who's to say your wrong.

----------

